# How do you make a fiberglass dash and door panels



## dakota (Feb 7, 2004)

i want to build my own fiberglass dash and door panels is it hard 



Last edited by 90dakota at Jul 13 2004, 09:19 AM


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

are you planning on using your old dash and covering it or moulding yourself a new one?


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

i would also like to do my doar panels and dash how hard is it?? please let me know


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

i did a custom dash in my monte. i worked on it about once or twice a week after work for a few hours each time just chillin havin a beer. took me about 9 months to get it right, i fucked it up a few times. maybe i had to many beers?


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

lol any advice on how to lay it out and get it done right?


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 120clown_@Jul 16 2004, 07:25 AM
> *lol any advice on how to lay it out and get it done right?*


 Are you using your exisiting dash or making one from scratch


----------



## himae15 (May 16, 2003)

got the same question...any step by step links or anything on fiberglass dash and door panels?


----------



## 120clown (Apr 24, 2004)

existing dash  im not that custom yet


----------



## look_at_me_now (Jul 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DigitalBiocow_@Jul 13 2004, 02:29 PM
> *are you planning on using your old dash and covering it or moulding yourself a new one?*


 i want to make it from scratch


----------



## G-body_Hopper (Jul 28, 2002)

yeah, can anyone help out, i need info too. the dash in my truck is kinda cracked and i wanted to know if it's something that i could do. i just want to fix it, nothing custom


----------



## williamsjp2004 (Oct 2, 2004)

Ok, check it out, im getting into glassing too. here's a great tutorial website.

Chris' Tutorials

To simply cover the dash to restore it would be very simple. To customize, i recommend buying 2 part foam mix, making a block roughly larger than the size of the dash and carving and sanding to get the shape etc. . .

Hope this helps.


----------

